# Wow, expensive faucet!



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a customer wanting this faucet.

$5400.000 USD list price!

www.jado.com Swan lav faucet in gold finish.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If they can afford everything else in the house to match and go along with it then 5 or 6 grand is a drop in the bucket. I've found that the truly rich do not complain about price or even ask a price for that matter. Like the old saying goes...if you hafta ask how much...then you cant afford it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Like the old saying goes...if you hafta ask how much...then you cant afford it.


So very true. Thats why I have to ask :laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Flat rate $8,400.00 installed! LOL


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Flat rate $8,400.00 installed! LOL


 :laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

T&M installed 5400 plus tax 150.00 labor- just kidding IR!!!!!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i worked for a customer about 6-7 years ago that had the same faucets in their master except they were gold. 2 lavs, a roman tub and a shower valve. yeah, they had some money. 





paul


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> I have a customer wanting this faucet.
> 
> $5400.000 USD list price!
> 
> www.jado.com Swan lav faucet in gold finish.


Probably find it online for 2700


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Funny thing how people with money want to flaunt it but they never offer YOU any when you are in a tight.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You'd hafta give that goose a tonsilectomy to get the aerator out!


----------



## cfaucet (Sep 5, 2009)

*so beautiful*

so expensive
is it made of gold ? 
:thumbup:


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks it is hideous?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

HandsomeMike said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it is hideous?


 
Nope. :blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I feel the more you pay for a faucet the worse quality it is. Like Water Mark, the worst out there.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

does danco make parts for it?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Their are currently about a 1/2 dozen "manufacturers" who are offering swan faucetry in various finishes but the exact same spout has been around unchanged for decades at least. I recently repaired a very obscure version that was about 30 years old. It took me roughly six weeks to locate, order, receive, and install the repair parts (stems and seats).


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you imagine trying to clean it? For me it's only smooth surfaces on plumbing fixtures and trim.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

regulator. they don't clean it. they have someone do it. i have a customer that has me clean their antique faucets. cost is more than i would pay. breid.........:laughing:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> regulator. they don't clean it. they have someone do it. i have a customer that has me clean their antique faucets. cost is more than i would pay. breid.........:laughing:


Of course! What was I thinking?


----------

